# Italian vs French Meringue when making Macarons mass production



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Dear chefs,

From your experience (if you have) making Macarons, what do you prefer,

French or Italian Meringue?

French is easy -takes short amount of time, but some people prefer Italian way (cooked).

I would love to hear pro and cons in matter of taste, life shelf and also production. I'm talking about

making hundreds of Macarons for sale per day.

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Galit,

a little confused. You are making macarons. You want to use a cooked meringue. It's a good way to make them.

What is  French Meringue?

I know what a French Meringue cookie is.

jeff


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

panini- there are a bunch of recipes for macarons using a "french meringue"/common meringue technique. i think thats what the OP was referring to.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

So let me clarify:

Frencg style- not cooked: eggwhites and sugar

Italian- cookes with glucose and then adding to whipped eggs.

What's better for mass production? Thank u


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Galit,

Sorry, now I understand. Just never used that term.

I would have to believe the cooked meringue would be a better tasting and more consistant product.

But I also think the type of whites you use might have an effect.

Are you formulating for a depositor?

Sometimes larger batches of french meringue do not generate enough friction/heat to disolve the sugars.

I have not done large production macarons. What type are you making?

You're probably have to do some smaller runs. Sometimes they have problems releasing.

good luck

pan


----------



## scrappycakes (Mar 8, 2011)

Galit,

For mass production on events we always used SMBC (Swiss Meringue Buttercream), but if the customer prefers IMBC (Italian Meringue Buttercream), we do it too.

I or we haven't tried French Meringue on our Macaroons.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Scrappy- I didn't mean the buttercream- I meant the way you make the macarons.

If making the macarons batter with French vs Italian meringue, aka: cooked or uncooked meringue that will be folded with almonds.

Thanks!


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

Just a quick one, I lived in France for 17 years where I tasted propper traditionally made macarons. They are crunchy on the outside and soft in the middle, very slightly sticky even, you can't really obtain the right texture using a normal French meringue. The masters-traditionalist use Italian only.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I've made macarons for years.  I have never had any luck with the Italian Meringue version.  I really don't like the texture of them, I find them the shell too hard and too sweet for my taste.

I worked for a caterer where I had to make 2500 over three days (5000 shells).  I've always used the French Meringue version and will have an occasional flub, but they are just temperamental and it's because I will over fold when I haven't made them for a while.  Once I'm back into it, they are fine.  I've worked on the recipe for a while, adding a little dried egg white for stability and tweaking here and there.  

I've seen many discussions on this subject, but you just have to find which one works best for you.  I've read that the Italian method can  be easier for making different flavors and colors from one batch, but wouldn't know personally.

Once macarons are made and sandwiched, they freeze very well.  Just let thaw in the fridge and they are fine. You can freeze the shells as well, you just have to store them well to prevent breakage.

The cookies need to rest 24-48 hours after sandwiching to get the right texture.  The shell will absorb the moisture from the filling to soften it.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for your answer! I see Pier Hermes uses Italian meringue. In French class they taught us Italian for regular macarons but then French for chocolate macarons.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you for your reply! no doubt that the French way is easier. Not sure about the texture but I will have to do a lot of trials.

It seems like almost all the recipes are the same more or less. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## fala (Apr 29, 2011)

I prefer French Meringue, use frozen egg whites, and have made hundreds of shells in a day (+/- 700) without any problems or issues.  It took me a long time to get the recipe just right to pipe out a large batch of shells with FM.  That said, if it is raining outside I will switch to Italian Meringue for stability's sake.  The rain + macarons + me don't mix well.  The chef that I work for prefers Italian Meringue so I'll suck it up and make them with IM and make the FM method for the macarons I sell for my side business.


----------



## chef vanessa (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

This thread popped up when I "googled" how to mass produce macarons? I'll be adding macarons to my baked goods business. If you're producing over 5000 are you still separating whites from yolks? or are you using just egg white powder?

Thanks!


----------



## anna banana (May 7, 2011)

I believe the recipe I use at the bakery would be the french method of cooking.

@ Chef Vanessa; The recipe makes anywhere between a dozen and a dozen and a half cookies, depending on what size you make them. But we're a small business in a small town, however I have easily doubled and tripled the recipe at home (those suckers are addicting!).


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

For mass production, I prefer Italian meringue method because it's more stable.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

Those 5000 was several years ago, but yes, I did separate whites from yolks. I've never tried frozen whites, but would be interested to find out if it would work for me.

I have to make some coming up in the next week.  I'm experimenting with the oven right now.  I gave the IM method a shot again, and in this particular convection oven, more than half of them only popped up on one side.  The ones that were even were beautiful, but not worth losing that many.  The French method, all were fine. I still say I have a hex on me when it comes to the IM.


----------



## ngmui86 (Apr 26, 2012)

I use a French Meringue, it works best for me.

Link deleted


----------

